# In Car Gun Safe



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Thinking about getting a safe for the car to be able to lock up a hand gun for transport and if I every decide to carry.

Being fairly new to transporting guns can anyone suggest a good car safe?

I found the center of mass website and they have a safe with a cable that looks like a good idea. Anyone have one, is the quality good?

Will it actually deter a theft? Obviously a crook is going to get what he wants if he has the time but without being able to see the safe in person, I need to rely on you guys.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

those look okay, but I think I'll get something like this once I have more $$ (& a Ma license)
http://www.safetysafeguards.com/site/402168/product/MVB500

more than 1 set of prints, so the wife can get in too


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

How about this for $29.99 at Cabelas

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...1&Go.x=27&_requestid=152077&_requestid=107314


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

Poink88 said:


> How about this for $29.99 at Cabelas
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...1&Go.x=27&_requestid=152077&_requestid=107314


Wow, great deal!
I love that place


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

If you read the reviews there, some people say it is flimsy, that is what I'm trying to avoid.

Is it a chinese knock off of the center mass stuff?? The cabelas cable looks smaller diameter.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's the same brand Center of Mass sells. Secure-it

Mislabeled to call it a safe though. Its main advantage is it can be secured to the vehicle, so unless the thief brought tools they can't just grab it and go, but it is still portable.

edit: I think this is more what you are looking for. 12 gauge steel compared to the 20 gauge the secure-it uses.

https://consolevault.com/products/


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Mislabeled to call it a safe though.


Agreed.

https://consolevault.com/products/
Big difference in price from the secure it stuff to what you posted, no doubt you get what you pay for.

Thanks guys, any other suggestions post up.


----------

